# Treats



## EageHail (Jun 28, 2005)

I have noticed that my pigeons have an uncotrollable urge for peanuts. Are there any other foods that they particularly enjoy other than these? Are they healthy for them at all?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My pigeons enjoy peanuts tremendously, I give them only occassionally as they have a high fat content, but make a nice treat, and there is a little nutrtion in them.

Be sure to give them only raw peanuts, not cooked or salted. Mine like the small Spnish peanuts.

My birds enjoy thrashing about spinach leaves, and endive, which is very good for them. They only are allowed to have it once a week.

I'm sure others will be along with a variety of different "snacks" they give their pigeons.

Treesa


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ours certainly love peanuts.

Other treats they get now and then are hemp seeds and sunflower hearts, and safflower.

They enjoy crispy lettuce, even if most of it just gets torn apart and thrown around.

A non food thing the hens, especially, almost fight to get to is red mineral block, or else calcium block, crumbled and put into a dish.

John


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*treats*

My pigeons like a little junk food. Some whole grain bread. Kirkland catfood, dogfood, greens.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ours love Zupreem that we feed our cockatiel "Molly". We give them a small amount in their regular feed. As a treat, in the afternoon, they get a Hartz brand for finches which has small seed that includes rape seed which they dearly love...also, kale at least once a week.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Occassionally I feed mine "Hartz Bonanza Gourmet Diet" It too is for Cockatiel and other small hookbill birds. He enjoys the change and just loves the sunflower and safflower seed but just will not eat the small green and yellow cherrios looking ingredient or the corn. Tooter is strange, he hates peanuts too. Sometimes I just don't understand his strange eating habits.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

They really get going when I throw a handfull of budgie seed onto the floor. Takes them a while to get it all out of the cracks etc. Seems to excite them no end.

Mine are not so wild about peanuts so I changed to this.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Seems to be as much variety among treats as there are pigeons! 

Mr. Squeaks likes Kaytee Songbird mix with added hemp seeds. He also loves going after small pieces of greens that I "drop" for him. He sees 'em comin' every time!  

Will try other goodies I see on the thread...


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I havea question. Does anyone know if seed pcked into a little ball that are fed to parrots are OK for Love Birds? 
Thanks,
Taylor


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Lovebird cuisine*

Some people refer to lovebirds as big parrots trapped inside small bodies! I am certain that it won't harm them .If anything, they might be entertained as they roll the seed balls around, thought as they peck at it they will probably consume some of the seed ingredients that are "glued" together. 

With feeding, about half of their diet should be high quality pellets(harrisons, roudybush,hagen,zupreem natural), the rest welll a high quality sed mix(with no dyes additives,etc). It might be hard to find at regular pet stores, though you might try Petco for the Zupreem natural. You can of course buy them on line.

Your lovebird may also enjoy a variety of fruits and vegetables occasionally but remove them after about 25 minutes. They will spoil fast. Place the pieces on food clips or beteen the cage bars.You don't want them to poo on them at the bottom of their cage.

In moderation, try millet seed, pasta, whole grain bread,and even dried fruits.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Lovebird supply house*

Here is a shopping link for lovebirds just in case our regular pigeon supply outlets do not stock it.

www.shopping.com/xGS-lovebird_food~NS-1~linkin_id-3062118


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Vdog, I love the description of lovebirds as "big parrots trapped inside small bodies." We recently acquired a lovebird and boy, is that an accurate description of him! We found him at the end of May. Placed newspaper ads and fliers, read the "lost & found" in the paper every day, but his owners never showed up. Their loss, our gain. We absolutely adore him; he is such a character. We converted him to Harrison's shortly after we got him. It was dicey at first, but he learned to like the pellets. We have him on the high potency formula because he tested positive for Pacheco's virus, though he's asymptomatic. He really likes it. And he loves to shred whatever greens we give him.


----------

